# Portland, OR



## Gyggles1 (Nov 8, 2005)

WOW, I can't believe the postings on CL for Portland, Oregon.

I cannot afford to take of my dog (Mooky). He is a 2 1/2 yr old german shepherd. He is great w/ children & other dogs, house trained, obedient, super cuddly, and generally a good dog. Not so great w/ cats. 
He was born w/ a stubby tail and when he was a couple of months old he was injured by a car so he has a handicapped front paw. He gets around fine, even chases me on my bicycle. Because of job sit. I am not able to care for him any longer. Mooky comes w/ large travel kennel, brushes, leashes, and more. Asking for small, negotiable rehoming fee.


----------



## rlwolf (Feb 18, 2008)

This is sad, but at least they didn't just take him to the pound.


----------



## oregongsdr111 (Nov 20, 2005)

I offered to take this one, but they were not interested in rescue.
This poor dog will possibly end up with an owner we have turned away. I have two people trying to get 100% out door guard dogs from me. I wish Mookie well.


----------

